# iphoto ipad et resynchro avec le mac



## EagleOne (21 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai acheté iphoto sur mon ipad 3 et voilà l'utilisation que je voudrais en faire:

- Sur mon iPad, trier les photos de mon flux de photos, les ranger, les modifier, les recarder, les annoncer, les améliorer
- Importer tout ce travail sur mon mac.

Autant la première étape est simple, autant je ne vois pas comment faire pour la seconde. Seul moyen que j'ai trouvé c'est de brancher l'ipad au mac (j'aurais aimé que la synchro se fasse toute seul sans fil) et ré-importer les photos. Malheureusement si je fais du tri par album sur l'ipad (création de nouveaux albums), je ne peux pas réimporter ces albums tel quel.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée?

Merci d'avance


----------



## quolty (21 Mars 2012)

Même problème pour moi, que cela soit sur Iphone ou Ipad...

Existe-t-il une solution pour transférer des dossiers créés sur son Ipad sur son PC, en respectant l'organisation faite par dossier ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h00 ----------

A part Photo-Sort bien sûr, une appli lente et désagréable, qui bug fréquemment voire pire : supprime vos photos par erreur si j'en crois quelques retours sur les forums.


----------



## EagleOne (21 Mars 2012)

J'ai trouvé une solution assez moyenne mais bon: 

- Faire toutes ces modifs sur l'ipad
- Sélectionner l'album/évement/set de photos que l'on veut partager sur l'ordinateur
- Cliquer sur Partager->iTunes

Sur l'ordi, 
- brancher l'ipad et lancer iTunes
- Sélectionner l'ipad dans le menu de gauche
- Sélectionner Apps puis sélectionner iPhoto
- Dans Documents iPhoto il y a un dossier par liste de photos que vous avez partagé.
- Sélectionner ce dossier, enregistrez le sur le disque.
- Après il suffit de ré-importer dans iPhoto

EDIT: pas besoin de brancher l'ipad au dessus. Cool

Oui je sais, pourquoi faire simple...?


----------



## quolty (22 Mars 2012)

Je suis effectivement arrivé à la même conclusion hier, mais j'ai l'impression que les photos sont dégradées (réduite à 4.2MPixels max). 

As-tu ce même problème ? 

Etant donné que je souhaite décharger mes photos de vacances avec le kit de connexion pour carte SD (photos 12MPixels), je serais bien embêté qu'itunes me les réduise en 4.2MPixels....


----------



## EagleOne (22 Mars 2012)

je n'ai pas fait attention à ça parce que j'ai déchargé sur mon mac des photos prises avec l'ipad. Donc j'avais pas vraiment de point de comparaison.

Autre truc chiant, si on a changé les légendes de photos, la méthode énoncée au dessus ne les conserve pas. Bon on va dire que les légendes sont plus vite tapées au clavier que sur l'ipad :/


----------



## djpoulet (2 Avril 2012)

EagleOne a dit:


> J'ai trouvé une solution assez moyenne mais bon:
> 
> - Faire toutes ces modifs sur l'ipad
> - Sélectionner l'album/évement/set de photos que l'on veut partager sur l'ordinateur
> ...



Salut EagleOne, 
j'ai fait cette procédure qui me semble pas très élégante je suis assez d'accord avec toi, mais je n'ai pas trouvé mieux non plus...

Par contre après avoir fais ça as tu réussi à supprimer le fameux dossier créé que l'on voit dans iTunes et qui s'appelle "Photos partagées - etc..." ?
J'ai supprimé sur l'iPad toutes les photos sur lesquelles j'avais travaillé car elles sont dans mon iPhoto Mac, mais même après les avoir supprimées le dossier existe toujours et prend une place certaine sur l'iPad.
Si tu as une solution, je suis preneur...


----------

